# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Защита днища - прикол)

## Irina

Подруга жены, Любашка, непосильным трудом заработав "бабошек" и добросовестно "отучившись" на курсах по вождению (если их вообще можно назвать учебными), приобрела себе новенький "Фиат Пунто". Приобретение "обмыли", фары и стекла протерли, по колесам попинали, на клаксон подавили.

Гром грянул через неделю, когда по дороге с работы мой мобильник голосом всхлипывающей Любашки поведал мне, что она разбила машину. При чем, как она выразилась, вдребезги. На мой вопрос, что, собственно произошло, Любашка "убила" меня аргументом: "Даже защита днища оторвалась". Сам я не первый год нервно курю, когда "мастеры-фломастеры" "рихтуют" мою "ласточку" в автосервисе. Но, признаться, никогда не слышал об эдакой неведомой детали, как "защита днища". Падать в грязь лицом и расписываться в собственной автобезграмотности было просто недопустимо! Любопытство пересилило усталость, и я "ничтоже сумнящеся" сообщил, что сейчас приеду "оценить ущерб".

Проезжая мимо Любкиного подъезда, я обратил внимание, что внешне "Пуговка", как любовно окрестила подружка жены свою новую "тележку", выглядит еще новее, чем была неделю назад. Это был не последний сюрприз за тот вечер. Сообщив еще раз, что та деталь, которую она потеряла называется именно "защита днища", зареванная блондинка открыла багажник и предоставила заинтригованному мне возможность насладиться видом КАНАЛИЗАЦИОННОГО ЛЮКА, покоящегося в машине у Любки.

На мой робкий вопрос, как это было, мне было рассказано буквально следующее: "Еду, значит, еду. Вдруг "Бух". Видимо, на кочку наехала. Я - по тормозам. Выхожу, а она, защита, то есть, лежит рядом. Мужики какие-то остановились .Я им пожаловалась, а они сказали мне, что эта деталь в машине самая важная, и что без нее ехать крайне опасно. Помогли погрузить ее в багажник и посоветовали ехать в сервис (40 км в час, правый ряд, с "аварийкой"). Вся ее тирада время от времени прерывалась всхлипываниями и моими потугами сдержать хохот.

Но и это еще не все. Промасленный слесарь из автосервиса, выслушав Любашкину слезливую историю и вытирая руки не менее промасленной ветошью, поведал подруге, что мужики на дороге абсолютно правы, ибо нет в машине детали более важной, чем "защита днища". Но отремонтировать машину он не может, так как в данный момент у него нет..... (читайте внимательно!!!!): "Левосторонних саморезов СС416/53"455674/546388/Bis" ''(бумажку с номером саморезов сердобольный слесарь презентовал Любашке, чтобы та не забыла, какие именно были ему нужны).

Продавец в магазине, куда Любка сразу же и направилась, слегонца припух в начале, потом важно сообщил, что ТАКИЕ саморезы идут только под заказ в течение трех месяцев, и то нет гарантии, что подвезут, а посему ездить на машине ну никак нельзя!

Все!!! Дальше не помню, так как в этот момент у меня "сорвало крышку". Ржал так, что чуть заворот кишок не получил. За безответственное такое поведение, в последствии, был обозван женой "идиотом". Видимо, исключительно из женской солидарности

----------


## vova230

Мужики приколисты конечно, но это жестоко.

----------

